# Truth in theory about cold before labour?



## Mindy_mini

So many questions for you I'm afraid!!!

Did anyone have a cold/cold like symptoms before labour? 
If so, how soon before labour did it come on? 
Did if feel like a "traditional cold" or different?

I ask because I've had a TERRIBLE cough for the past 5 days - I've coughed so much I'm either sick or I have leaked urine. Tbh at almost 39wks I've gone past even trying to prevent the latter and just wear a pad at the moment as I was beyond help! Normally my pelvic floor is fine the cough has just knackered my muscles so much! 

The cough is now easing but I've been left with a constant streaming nose and a sore throat that feels like it's sore because I'm breathing through my mouth and it's getting dry and irrated rather than an infected thoat if you get my difference. I can't say I feel ill or poorly at the moment just an itchy runny nose and dry throat. Oh and the constant rib ache from the coughing fits I've been having. 

Does that sound familiar to anyone? Is it a sign or am I just hoping!


----------



## Mamaof5soon

I have had a really bad cold and cough the last three days, but my whole family is fighting it??


----------



## 4ullHouse

I just had my 5th baby on the 5th of April and with every single one of my kids I got a cold or at least cold like symptoms about a week before having them and the symptoms totally cleared up once they were born. Weird right? Could be a sign though, I've always said it's a sign for me.


Keri- 29


Cole 04/2012


----------



## Mindy_mini

Anyone else?


----------



## megrenade

no, but I've definitely had some stomach flu symptoms lately.. I was really hoping it was something, but after a week of feeling shitty.. it's not going anywhere.

good luck to you :flow:


----------



## tmr1234

Nope i felt brill just befor having my LO and the 1 befor that


----------



## admiral765

I just got a cold last night, I'm hoping it isn't a sign just yet! I am trying to remember for the life of me if I had one before giving birth to my girl and I think I did although I can't remember how long before it started. Strange coz I couldn't have picked it up from anywhere. :shrug: xx


----------



## MiniKiwi

I have a cold right now! :D

What is that signature about btw? The santa one.. I've seen it a few times, just curious :flow:


----------



## Acaseofyou

Oh god I hope so! I've had cold symptoms all week - nonstop running nose, blocked up, running eyes, sore throat. But it sort of doesn't feel like a 'real' cold as I font feel the normal sickness/tiredness feeling I usually get with a cold. I had to get up at 5:50 this morning as I'm too bunged up to sleep! 

Really hoping this theory is the case for me! :)


----------



## Geegees

Ooo I hope so. Since yesterday I've had a cough, blocked nose and last night a head ache. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## aimee-lou

I got a cold at bout 38 weeks with Earl, and again last week all 3 of us were brought down by a bad one and we're still all chesty. I don't know whether it's just coincidence or what, but I have been told before that it's to allow baby to be immune to this year's bugs :shrug: Earl didn't have a single illness until he was 11 months and started at nursery (and hubby at the time was a bus driver coming into contact with everything going!).


----------



## Boothh

I have one but LO and DH had one earlier in the week so I think I just caught it from them :haha: it doesn't feel like normal cold though weird I've just said this to DH it's more in my nose and throat like hay fever and my ears feel weird


----------



## stephj25

I have a runny nose and keep going hot/cold all the time - hopefully it is a sign. It can't be that much longer for me!


----------



## bumpycat

I hope it's not in my case - I'm not even 36 weeks yet, and OH has just lovingly passed on his cold to me. Thankfully it appears to be a very mild one. Fx it's gone soon!


----------



## jade1991

I posted yesterday about this.. mines not a cold more like stuffyness and sneezing like i had in first tri.. Had it for about 2 days now.... Id love to say its a sign but i bet its not lol x


----------

